
Apple Replaces Discoveryd MDNSresponder in 10.10.4 Beta 4 - subnaught
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/05/26/apple-discoveryd-replaced-with-mdnsresponder/
======
aligajani
My hosts file still won't work. Domains like dev.app never work.

------
0x0
Finally!!!

